# Just bought a new 720ASA single stage



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

After last winter, I decided I wanted to get a single stage blower in addition to my Toro 826 which is now 35 years old. The Toro has been great over the years, but I wanted a ss for those light snowfalls <5" where my Toro is pretty slow and a little tuff to maneuver. This is mostly rationalization, I really just wanted a new toy. I watched Craig's list all summer, but couldn't find anything I liked at a decent price, so I ended up at my local dealer who sells both Honda and Toro single stage blowers. Most of his two stage machines are Ariens. I have been up in the air as to which ss to purchase. I'm sure either the Honda or Toro would get the job done. I ended up with the Honda because they had it on sale and because it's a Honda. I ended up paying the same price that one of the big box stores is selling them for (the orange one). My dealer is setting it up and delivering it to me as part of the deal. Hopefully Honda has smoothed out the chute control this year. I also got the electric starter. I will report back once I get a chance to use it.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Mark,

I hope you are happy with your unit. Like yourself, I was looking for a single stage as well and considering used units earlier this spring.

I found a Honda 720 AM (no electric start and the manual handle) for $500 on a dealer clearance and decided to spark one up (no pun intended). The dealer wanted room for lawn mowers this summer. We put oil/gas pulled the cord and it fired right up and I drained the gas right out. 

Hopefully ends up being a great machine. I think you are right for snow falls less than 5" this should be easier and quicker than using a 2 stage machine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

markd said:


> I ended up with the Honda because they had it on sale and because it's a Honda.


Nice. Drop me a PM with a mailing address, and I'll get some Honda swag headed your way...


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nice. Drop me a PM with a mailing got address, and I'll get some Honda swag headed your way...


 Robert, you've got mail! Thanks for everything you do on here! 

Mark


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm going to guess that you'll be out the door when the first snowflake hits the driveway trying that new toy out! Be sure to let us know how you like it, and share some pictures.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats, sounds like a great solution. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sure I will be happy with the Honda once the snow starts to fall. Until then I'll just have to be patient. I have never used a single stage before so this will be a new experience for me. I'm always anxious to get out there when the season first starts. Snow usually doesn't start around here until Dec., although a few years ago we saw some snow around Halloween. I'll put up some pics and give feedback on the blower once I try it out.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a Honda Single stage as a back-up machine. I personally enjoy using my HS621 more than my two stage HS928. So easy to maneuver and manage ground speed with the single stage snow blower. Hands down the HS621 is my go to machine for snowfalls involving 6" of snow or less. Congrats on the HS720. Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

I was primarily searching for a HS621 on Craig's list over the summer. A few came up, but the prices were high. By the time I added the cost of new paddles, belt and scraper, it was approaching the cost of a new machine. I'm looking forward to trying the 720 out. I'm getting a little too old to be doing too much shoveling, so this should solve the problem.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Thinking about the 720AS myself...just trying to figure out why Consumer Reports rated the handling and plow pile removal a little worse than the Toro 721? 25cc smaller engine? The different auger design?


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

I was torn between the Toro and the Honda also. I can't speak to why Consumers Reports rated them the way they did. I have been a subscriber to CR for many years. While I rely on them to a certain extent, I don't rely on them solely when making a decision on what to purchase. In this case I went with the Honda because of the quality and reliability of the engine and the machine in general.
I'm happy to report that the chute on my machine works very smoothly. When I purchased the blower I mentioned last years reported chute stiffness issues and I was assured that they would make sure the chute was good. I don't know if my dealer did anything to the chute or not. Looking at the unpacking instructions, I doubt they do much more then unfolding the handle and putting in the oil. At any rate, the chute turns left to right and back smoothly and with minimal effort. The up and down is also smooth but takes slightly more effort due to a pretty large spring that is on there. I ran the blower for a few minutes to use up the gas that the dealer had put in to test it. It started right up and ran smoothly. There is some vibration through the handle while the machine is running, but it is minimal. I did not notice any additional vibration when I turned the auger on. So far I'm very pleased with my choice. Since we are in the middle of a heat wave here in Philly, it will probably be quite some time before we see any snow.
Hey Robert, just wanted to say thanks for the hat and stickers! I appreciate that you took the time to send them to me very much!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

markd said:


> Hey Robert, just wanted to say thanks for the hat and stickers! I appreciate that you took the time to send them to me very much!


You're quite welcome, Mark. Hope to read your follow-up report after that first big snow...


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Just checked out the 720AS. The chute control, while not super smooth, did not seem to be problematic except that there must be a bit of play in it because returning the lever to the center notch did not always guarantee that the chute is pointing dead straight ahead. Perhaps an adjustment is needed on the unit I saw. Also when the chute is aimed far to the maximum right hand position, which would be common in ordinary use, the deflector cable was bent to such a severe amount that the chute deflector control would not move. The spiral strain relief for the cable was pointing directly down in the direction that the cable operates which seems correct but perhaps not. Also the deflector cable rubs the thin edge of it's exit hole in the housing quite severely when a chute turn adjustment is made. I wonder how long before the cable jacket is worn through? There was no special friction reducing grommet or anything in the cable exit hole of the unit I operated to protect this cable from constantly rubbing this edge with every chute rotation. Hopefully these are issues on the demo unit I saw only and not indicative of all 720AS's out there.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Honda HS720AS**This product is on hold from Honda due to manufacturing issues.***

Honda HS720AS 20 inch Electric Start Snow blower | Wise Sales

These have been on hold since they came out. The model with the old lever type chute is not on hold.

Honda HS720AS 20" Snowblower


Availability: Out of stock Backordered
$799.00
Now only: $699.00
**This product is on hold from Honda due to manufacturing issues.**


FREE SHIPPING...Honda's HS720AS is light weight, compact single stage snowblower features Honda's Easy start Honda GC190 OHC 4-stroke - no smell, no smoke engine with 120-Volt AC electric starter and recoil back-up. It has a large 20" wide clearing width, 12" high and can clear up to 50 tons/hour with it's semi-self propelled auger drive. Quick chute direction control. Boasts a warranty that extends for 2 years!


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Saw one at my local HD yesterday on the floor and HD workers moving 2 more of them in sealed factory boxes through the store as well. Unless these were leftovers from last year they must have started production again (?)


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I think they will get all the bugs worked out of that if not already.

I think the 720AM (with the old school manual chute lever) should work just fine. The handle on mine seems to work great (not used in snow yet) but moves with ease.

As other posts suggest on older units with this handle; the only downfall maybe that the handle is a bit long and may hit a fence or house etc if you want to send snow in the other direction. However, a shorter handle is available.


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

How does one know what model year the single stage are?

I was going to get a Toro since I had a 15 year old SS that has worked great, but it's under powered for my needs anymore.

But I've always liked Honda mowers, etc.. and my local dealer has them, and he states that he has the 720 in stock. But I'm not 100% sure if they're last years models, or this years?

Hopefully within the next few weeks I'll have a new 720 in my garage as well.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

River Pilot,

I would guess that if you can get a serial number off the unit that Robert should be able to tell you when it was built.

To my knowledge there were no changes functionally to this year models.


----------



## Kilty (Nov 25, 2012)

Happy owner of the HS720AM here. I purchased my machine in December of 2014 and had an opportunity to use it maybe 8 times last winter. I went with the single stage because I have a large deck and pool apron I wanted to clear without damage along with my 2-car 30' driveway. The GC190 engine is "as advertised" - no trouble whatsoever handling the snow or EOD sludge. Starts first pull as you would expect and I didn't notice any excess vibration issues in the handle.

The only downside with my situation is my driveway is both pitched and sloped (and very smooth/slick), which leads to the snowblower wanting to follow the path of least resistance. I find myself having to muscle the thing around a bit when I'm going downhill just to keep it from getting away from me (In my case, the deeper the snow the better). That said, the paddle clears right down to the driveway/sidewalk/deck/pavers. Coming from an old 2-stage Ariens guy I have to say it's quite impressive!

My only complaint: the manual shoot rotation handle is too long. When you have it rotated the handle extends beyond the blower body and thus bumps into cars, stone walls, fences and anything else you might want to get right up next to. If you're considering the HS720, spend the extra $50 and go with the AA model.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Kilty,

Thanks for the review on the 720 AM

I have not used mine yet. As far as the handle length is concerned I know Honda sold shorter handles for the previous units I think 500 and 600 series. 

I would guess a shorter handles would be available for that unit if you were interested. If you are interested it may be worth checking out.


----------



## Kilty (Nov 25, 2012)

yarcraftman said:


> Kilty,
> 
> Thanks for the review on the 720 AM
> 
> ...


Yarcraftman, I should think you will really like your new 720 - let it snow! Thanks for the tip on the shorter handles. I'm going to look into this or perhaps maybe even an upgrade kit to AA. Perhaps Robert from Honda can chime in?

Two other things I should have mentioned in my initial post: 1. you will need a long neck funnel to fill the oil and 2. when you're filling the machine with fuel be mindful of the fact the tank capacity is only .29 of a gallon (it fills quick!)

Take care!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, the "shorty" handle developed for the HS520 will also fit the HS720. Even when turned a full 90-degrees to the side, the handle will not extend past the body of the machine, so you can get close to fences, parked cars, etc. List Price: $32.66. Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*








​


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

2 Questions for those with an HS720AM (manual handle): 

1) Can you make all adjustments of the chute (rotation & deflection) from the operators position behind the handlebar by simply reaching over, or do you have to walk around the handlebar to the side to make these adjustments? 

2)Same question for those who have the 'shorty' accessory handle installed on their HS720AM.


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

Slinger said:


> 2 Questions for those with an HS720AM (manual handle):
> 
> 1) Can you make all adjustments of the chute (rotation & deflection) from the operators position behind the handlebar by simply reaching over, or do you have to walk around the handlebar to the side to make these adjustments?
> 
> 2)Same question for those who have the 'shorty' accessory handle installed on their HS720AM.



I have the same questions. It's hard for me to get a feel for that while I'm in the store. I can reach the handle with a small step, but I can't tell how it would be in use. I'm not at all impressed with the remote chute on the 720AA.

My decision is between Simplicity 1222 which I like because of the headlight. But for substantially less, I can get get the Honda 720AM or the Toro 721R. That makes for an expensive headlight.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I can only comment on this question without use in the snow so far. I have started my 720AM and walked it down near the side of my house where I thought handle may be an issue. 

For myself at 5'10" I can comfortably each reach the handle and rotate it, adjust up/down from behind the machine. I have the standard handle. I will be able to better tell you how in works in real practice once we get some snow.


----------

